# New A4 Audi, should I buy Petrol or Diesel?



## Martinslan (28 Jan 2008)

Looking to trade in '04 A4 for the new A4. With the way the "greens" are pushing would I be better with the 2ltr diesel or would I go for the 1.8ltr petrol?? is the diesel noisy?? Is the mpg better than petrol?? and are the service costs higher than petrol ??  In 3 to 4 years time which would have the better resale value ?? 

Any advice or comments welcome 

Slán
Martin


----------



## mercman (28 Jan 2008)

I bought an 07 A4 2 litre as a second car and use it more than my main car. Running Costs are much cheaper than a petrol car. 17000 kms done and no first service yet. Just a drop of Oil. MPG about 40 per gallon on long runs but around town drinks the juice. Going to have a look at the new model later today.


----------



## Frank (28 Jan 2008)

The only way to go is test drive both and see what you think on noise and driving.

Personally I would say diesel 100% better mpg they pull better at low rpm, gennerally doing less rpm at 70 mph so so quieter there.

Service intervals have increased dramatically on diesels so service costs shouldn't be a problem.

Better to wait till july for the diesel though.

Diesel will sell easier down the line as well.


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jan 2008)

Diesel will resale better and have better mpg, but will be noisier than petrol

Its a personal choice really


----------



## Martinslan (28 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the comments and for calling it like you see it.  Audi will not give a price on a new July A4 2 ltr diesel yet, so I will wait and see what the figures and quotes say. Today the difference between the petrol and the diesel approx €4k. ie the diesel is €4k dearer than the petrol.  One saleman is saying that could fall to €2.5k after June. While another is saying Audi may put up prices on the diesel to maintain the difference. All very confusing. So a bit like the stamp duty debate in the prorerty market, I will now do nothing till I know what happens in June/ July.  By the way it is worth getting 3 quotes as I have up to €3.5k difference in the trade in value of the old car. 

Slán
Martin


----------



## Purple (28 Jan 2008)

I drive the petrol version but I'd buy the diesel one if I was getting another.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jan 2008)

Martinslan said:


> Thanks for the comments and for calling it like you see it.  Audi will not give a price on a new July A4 2 ltr diesel yet, so I will wait and see what the figures and quotes say. Today the difference between the petrol and the diesel approx €4k. ie the diesel is €4k dearer than the petrol.  One saleman is saying that could fall to €2.5k after June. While another is saying Audi may put up prices on the diesel to maintain the difference. All very confusing. So a bit like the stamp duty debate in the prorerty market, I will now do nothing till I know what happens in June/ July.  By the way it is worth getting 3 quotes as I have up to €3.5k difference in the trade in value of the old car.
> 
> Slán
> Martin



If they (Audi, the importers or the dealers) do jack up the diesel car price, they will probably offer a few more "toys" as standard.

3.5k - Wow, I'd certainly get a few more quotes based on that level of difference.

If you want to save a few more quid on running costs, ask about the new car's ability to run on bio-diesel.


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jan 2008)

The 1.8 petrol will increase from 25% to 32% VRT after June if its the 1.8T and increae to 28% if its the TFSI

For the diesel, you have the following

140bhp will drop from 30% to 24% for the multitronic and to 20% for the manual
170bhp will drop to 20% if it has the particulate filter

actually I think all the 170bhp units have the filter anyway


----------



## Frank (29 Jan 2008)

A lot of the gap in the 1.8 and 2.0 is down to VRT 

1.8 is on 25%

2.0 is on 30%

As mentioned above there should be a big move on the co2 base.

Although wait and see all the car dealers jack up pre vrt prices.

On the diesel being noisier as per ToS at motorway cruising speed they tend to be quiter due to lower rpm's


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Jan 2008)

If they do jack up the pre VRT prices on diesels then wont it make the import option all the more compelling.

I know of a few people who have imported recently and are happy with it, it no longer seems to be a specialists market. If dealers arent careful the trickle of self-importers will turn into a steady flow, especially on diesels availing of the new lower VRT.

Will be looking at the post July diesel import area myself. Any evidence as yet of old model A4's losing value due to the new model introduction?, local bargains to be had??


----------



## tosullivan (29 Jan 2008)

I'm also carefully watching the post VRT prices on a diesel and see what happens....

If they are not careful, they will shoot themselves in the foot


----------



## tosullivan (29 Jan 2008)

Frank said:


> On the diesel being noisier as per ToS at motorway cruising speed they tend to be quiter due to lower rpm's


 
nothing wrong with the sound of high revs from a petrol


----------

